# Trouble drawing with a spring steel rest.



## grassypeak (Feb 9, 2011)

My wife got me a Vantage Elite for Christmas and I’m having trouble drawing with the spring steel rest. The rest is a Trophy Taker Pro Rest. While I’m waiting for my Eclipse arrows to come in, I’m shooting some older Beman arrows. My problem is that as I draw, the arrows slide/bounce off the rest. I’ve got the draw weight all the way down (40 lbs). Any advice on how to correct this problem?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

Sounds like your d-loop is pinching the nock. Spread it out a little and see if that doesn't help.


----------



## grassypeak (Feb 9, 2011)

The problem typically happens in the first few inches of draw. Wouldn’t the D loop tend to pinch toward the back end of the draw? I think I’m just a little too shaky in the beginning of the draw cycle (I will check out the D loop though) . I’m coming off a prolonged recovery from walking pneumonia, and I’m not as strong as I should be. During the first few inches of the draw cycle the bow is shaking a little (just enough to knock the arrow off to one side or the other). I’m using the GTX cam by the way. I’m sure I’ll be smoother in a few weeks time, but I thought that there might be some tricks to help, until I’m get my strength to where it should be. I’m able to flick the arrow back onto the rest with my bow finger, half way through the draw cycle. This doesn’t exactly seem to be kosher though. It certainly isn’t helping me with my preshot sequence.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

as stated above check the d-loop to see if pinching the nock, if it is this will cause the arrow to twist off the rest so to speak.


----------



## grassypeak (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll check tomorrow


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

CHECK THE LIZARD IT MY BE TOO LIGHT ... AND BOUNCING.....IF ITS NOT THE LOOP ITS THE BLADE


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

As said, check the loop. Also, make sure your blade is the right one for the arrow weight you are using. Also check to see if the blade is standing up high enough to hold the arrow properly, if it is lying too flat it will cause your arrow to fall off. If none of this works you can also file the V out wider to hold your arrow better, just make sure yo don't have it too deep and cause fletching contact.


----------

